# Mega Flood



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The Halloween night flood sent a twenty foot high wave of water down the upper San Marcos river on a collision course with an ever more powerful thirty foot high mega flood on the Blanco river. Today I paddled the area just above the confluence of these two rivers.

The pecan bottoms are covered with mud several inches thick, requiring four wheel drive vehicles to navigate the miry mess. In places the river has been scoured clean, pushing old log jams up on the bank. The current was twice as fast as it was during the summer, making it a bit more difficult to control my kayak while fly fishing.

It was great to be back on home waters after almost a month away.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Great report as always.

Late in the afternoon on the day after the flood I got a good work out paddling from Stokes up to Sewell. 

I tried fishing some of my usual spots the other day and I was surprised how strong the current still was . Unfortunately it seems that a lot of trash including broken bottles now litter the river bed where I normally wade up and down. Managed to get a small piece of glass lodged into my foot. A snorkler that was going by informed me that there was quite a bit of other debris and even pulled out the skull of what looked to be a dead horse. 


Looks like its time to get out my mask and flippers and do some diving. Dang litter bugs.


----------



## atombomb (May 6, 2011)

nice picsâ€¦. I love poppin' for panfish in my yak also


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

that is a BEAUTIFUL place!! Where is this at?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The first five miles of the San Marcos river are World Class spring fed waters.


----------

